# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته کارشناسی کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی

## Tia

*معرفی رشته کارشناسی کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی:افرادی که در رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی تحصیل می کنند، به مجموعه‌سازی، ساماندهی و اشاعه اطلاعات درشاخه‌های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی و موضوعات وابسته به آن می‌پردازند و اطلاعات پایه در زمینه‌های آناتومی،‌ داروشناسی، بیماری‌شناسی، علوم آزمایشگاهی، بیوشیمی، بیوفیزیک و واژه‌شناسی پزشکی را به دست می‌آورند.

دانش آموختگان اين رشته همچنین از توانايي هاي زير برخوردار مي شوند:
- انجام امور تخصصي، فني و خدماتي کتابخانه های علوم پزشکی
- نظارت بر فعاليت ها و رفع اشکالات فني و تخصصي
- برنامه ريزي و اداره انواع کتابخانه ها ی علوم پزشکی
- اجراي امور پژوهشي در مسائل کتابداري پزشکی 

رشته كتابداری با دانش اندوزی سر و كار دارد. بنابراین هر فردی كه دامنه مطالعات او گسترده تر باشد، قابلیت پیشرفت بیشتری در این رشته دارد، فردی كه از همه كس و همه چیز بیاموزد و آموخته ها را در كار خود به كار برد.

در ادامه برای آشنایی بیشتر متقاضیان انتخاب رشته کنکور و نیز افرادی که در بازار کار و استخدام به دنبال آینده شغلی بهتری هستند، اطلاعات بیشتری شامل: برنامه درسی(سرفصل) و تعداد واحد ها، دانشگاه های دارای رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی، معرفی رشته های ارشد کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی (به منظور ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر آموزش عالی) و معرفی فرصت شغلی و بازارکار این رشته ارایه می شود.

سرفصل دروس کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی و تعداد واحدها :  تعداد کل واحدها : 128 واحد
دروس عمومي : 20 واحد
دروس پايه كتابداري : 19 واحد
دروس اختصاصي اجباري كتابداري : 67 واحد
كارآموزي در عرصه : 16 واحد
دروس اختصاصي اختياري : 6 واحد




دروس عمومی
نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

دو درس ازدروس مبانی نظری اسلام
4
ادبیات فارسی
3

یک درس از دروس اخلاق اسلامی
2
زبان عمومی
3

یک درس از دروس انقلاب اسلامی
2
تربیت بدنی 1
1

یک درس ازدروس تاریخ وتمدن اسلامی
2
تربیت بدنی 2
1

یک درس از دروس آشنایی با منابع اسلامی
2
جمع
20




                                                                دروس پایه کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی
نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

روانشناسي اجتماعي و عمومي
2
تاريخ ادبيات ايران و جهان
3

تاريخ تمدن
2
تاريخ عمومي فلسفه
2

مباني جامعه شناسي
2
زبان انگليسي و متون اختصاصي (1)
2

زبان انگليسي و متون اختصاصي(2)
2
زبان انگليسي و متون اختصاصي(4)
2

زبان انگليسي و متون اختصاصي(3)
2
جمع
19



                                                       دروس تخصصی اجباری کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی
نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

كتابخانه و كتابداري و اطلاع رساني
3
روش تحقيق و گزارش نويسي
3

مجموعه سازي: انتخاب، سفارش و تهيه
3
اداره كتابخانه
3

واژه پردازي (1)
2
آشنائي بابانك هاي اطلاعاتي علوم پزشكي
3

واژه پردازي (2)
2
مباني رايانه و برنامه نويسي
3

مرجع شناسي عمومي فارسي
2
مباني و اصطلاح شناسي علوم بهداشتي و بيمارستاني
3

مرجع شناسي لاتين
2
مباني و اصطلاح شناسي علوم پزشكي (1)
2

سازماندهي دانش (1)
3
مباني و اصطلاح شناسي علوم پايه پزشكي(2)
2

سازماندهي دانش(2)
3
مباني و اصطلاح شناسي علوم باليني (1)
2

سازماندهي دانش(3)
3
مباني و اصطلاح شناسي علوم باليني (2)
2

سازماندهي دانش(4)
3
تاريخ علوم پزشكي و مراجع پزشكي سنتي و اسلامي
3

سازماندهي دانش(5)
2
آمار در كتابداري
3

مرجع شناسي تخصصي پزشكي
3
اقتصاد اطلاعات
3

مرجع شناسي تخصصي علوم و فنون
2
جمع
67

اصول كار مرجع
2


 

دروس اختصاصی اختیاری کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی
نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

آشنائي با صنعت چاپ و نشر
2
ساختمان و تجهيزات كتابخانه
2

مقدمات آرشيو
2
نشريات ادواري
2



دانشجو باید 6 واحد از دروس فوق را بگذراند.



دانشگاههایی که در رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی پذیرش دانشجو دارند
(بر اساس دفترچه کنکور 93)
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بوشهر

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زاهدان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان






دانشگاههایی که در رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی پذیرش دانشجو دارند
(بر اساس دفترچه کنکور 94)
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بوشهر

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زاهدان












دانشگاههایی که در رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی پذیرش دانشجو دارند
(بر اساس دفترچه کنکور 95)
(غیر از دانشگاه پیام نور، موسسات غیرانتفاعی و دانشگاه آزاد)
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بوشهر

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زاهدان
دانشکده علوم پزشکی آبادان










رشته های کارشناسی ارشد کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی (بر اساس دفترچه کنکور ارشد علوم پزشکی 96):              فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی مجازند در رشته های زیر در مقطع ارشد ادامه تحصیل دهند:



 مهندسی پزشکی (بیوالکتریک)مهندسی پزشکی (زیست مواد)اپیدمیولوژیارزیابی فناوری سلامتاقتصاد بهداشتانفورماتیک پزشکیفناوری اطلاعات سلامتکتابداری و اطلاع رسانی پزشکیمدیریت خدمات بهداشتی درمانینانوتکنولوژی پزشکیزیست فناوری پزشکیرفاه اجتماعیتاریخ علوم پزشکیآموزش پزشکیبرنامه ریزی یادگیری الکترونیکی در علوم پزشکیآمار زیستیژورنالیسم پزشکیتکنولوژی آموزشی در علوم پزشکی

وضعیت استخدامی رشته کارشناسی کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی



کتابداری مناسب شماست اگر:

اگر شما انسان منظمی بوده و کار با افراد را دوست دارید و همچنین برای دانش و اطلاعات ارزش قائل هستید، کتابداری مناسب شماست. کتابدارها هر روز در کتابخانه خدمات مختلفی ارائه می کنند.

کتابدار در کتابخانه های عمومی و یا کتابخانه سازمانها مانند دانشگاه ها، مدارس و بیمارستانها کار می کند. در این شغل باید در ارائه خدمات به مشتریان بسیار با دقت عمل کرده و نیز برای تحقیق کردن و کسب برخی از اطلاعات بتوانید به خوبی از کامپیوتر استفاده کنید. همچنین باید مهارت های نوشتاری خوبی داشته باشید. شما می توانید برای ورود به این شغل تحصیلات دانشگاهی داشته و یا به عنوان دستیار کار خود را آغاز کرده و در طول کار آموزش های لازم را کسب نمایید.

ساعت کاری کتابداران معمولا به صورت تمام وقت است. البته در برخی از کتابخانه ها در شرایط خاص شبها و بعضی از روزهای تعطیل را هم کتابدار ها کار می کنند مثلا زمان های نزدیک به کنکور دانشگاه ها و یا امتحانات دانشجویان. البته امکان انجام این کار به صورت پاره وقت و یا اشتراکی (ساعاتی از روز) با سایر همکاران نیز وجود دارد. 
وظایف کتابداراستفاده از سیستم های فناوری اطلاعات در اموری مانند دسته بندی و طبقه بندی کتابها، ثبت اطلاعات و ....سازماندهی منابع و کتابها به گونه ای که یافتن آنها برای کاربران آسان باشد.پاسخگویی به سوالات مراجعینکمک به مراجعین برای یافتن کتابها و منابع مورد نظربه روز نگه داشتن کتابخانه از طریق استفاده از کتابها و مجلات جدید منتشر شده و استفاده از روش های نوین کتابداریارائه خدمات کتابخانه متناسب با گروه های مختلف جامعه مانند افراد کم سواد، خانه دارها و اقلیت های قومیراه اندازی فعالیتهایی در کتابخانه از جمله گروه های کتابخوانی به منظور توسعه و ترویج فعالیت های کتاب خوانیترویج خدمات کتابخانه از طریق نمایشها، مذاکرات و شرکت در رویدادهای اجتماعی





مسیر ایرانی*

----------


## susba

تو علوم انسانی هم یه رشته هست کتابداریه اسمش علم اطلاعات و دانش شناسیه :Yahoo (117): 
فکر نکنم خیلی رشته خوبی باشه ولی نکته ش اینه که تا رتبه بیست،بیست و پنج هزار هم می شه تهران،بهشتی،علامه یا الزهراش رو قبول شد...
نمی دونم بزنمش یا نه.

----------


## susba

> اقای سوسبا  اسپم یعنی چه انجمن  به من میگه اسپم نفرست مگرنه    اخراجت میکنیم


اسپم یعنی پیام بی ربط به موضوع تاپیک یا بحث گذاشتن،یا یک مفهوم رو پشت سر هم در پستهای متعدد فرستادن.
مثلا پستی درباره نحوه مطالعه سوال کرده کسی بیاد اون وسط تبلیغ تلویزیون بگذاره یا حرف حاشیه ای بزنه اسپم محسوب می شه.
الان مثلا همین پست من نیمه اسپم محسوب می شه چون به عنوان موضوع ربطی نداره :Yahoo (76): 
شما چون پستای یک خطی متعدد یا بی ربط می فرستید احتمالا به خاطر اینه.تعداد پستتون رو کم کنید و مرتبط با موضوعات بنویسید.
 :Yahoo (1):

----------

